
Deep Learning Machine Teaches Itself Chess Plays at Master Level - yalli
http://trendspot.it/de03
======
adenadel
Direct link to the article...
[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-
ma...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-machine-
teaches-itself-chess-in-72-hours-plays-at-international-master/)

